# 2/26 Lake Somerville Whites & A Hybrid



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

With the fog, wind and Mardi Gras festivities, decided to skip the Gulf and try my luck at lake fishing again. Never had much success at Somerville and the reports have not been very positive but it is the closest spot to fish and I needed to get out of the house. I didn't realize there was a major bass tournament going on and there were boats whizzing around everywhere. One of the boats told us they had caught a 6 and 7 pounder. They had some rather large smiles on their faces.

We picked up some minnows at the marina and tried for some crappie. Around 9:30 while hunting for crappie my friend picked up a 19" Hybrid off the bottom - we were a little shocked but happy. Only other catches were a gaspergou and an 8" crappie. Hit a few other crappie/cat spots w/o any hits using minnows, punch bait and assorted jigs. Decided to head back to the marina and fish for crappie. While heading back from the Rocky Creek area I noticed a few birds about 300 yards to my left, looked a little longer and saw a few hit the water, figured - what do we have to lose? Headed over to them and the water was flat and not much wind. There was another boat about 40 yards away and one pole was bent over. Could see little splashes in the water, looked like shad, so I quickly put on a chartreuse slab, my bud a white and threw them in, bam - fish on! Reeled in a nice white bass, then another and another. The bigger fish seemed to be hanging in the back of the school. The other boat and us were moving about every 10/15 minutes to get ahead of the school. A few boats passed right by us and never noticed everyone's rods bent over. The wind kicked back up and the fish dispersed. Found the birds about 30 minutes later and picked up a few more but the school was moving too fast and became scattered. Fish were on top but in 15' of 60/61 degree water, winds from 5-15MPH and cloudy most of the day. The non-stop action happened from 12:00-1:30. We caught them with slabs, spoons and the other boat was using minnows and long crappie poles. The family told us they hadn't planned on the whites and didn't have any of their normal hardware. Didn't matter, the whites might have hit a bare hook if you tried. 1/2 of the fish looked to be full of eggs/sperm. With an ice chest near capacity (39Wh + 1Hy) and a new enthusiasm for the lake we headed out as it began misting pretty good. I may seriously consider another trip to the lake in the near future....


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Get the grease hot.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice job ,congrats.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Nice looking fish, congrats!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report nice haul, it sounds like the lake is starting to turn on.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

nice ones

keep one rod rigged w a heavy slab spoon or little george

when the whites come up cast it past em and fish deeper, the hybrids are usually under them


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great report. 

Nothin like a little bird action to get the blood pumpin . Thought about hittin the coast today glad I didnt wind the winds that are rippin today.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

With the lake low and creeks nearly dry, looks like they are trying to spawn on the sandbars(I know that spot!) nice catch-Mike


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lucky Luchie said:


> With the lake low and creeks nearly dry, looks like they are trying to spawn on the sandbars(I know that spot!) nice catch-Mike


Exactly right....I saw several good catches of whites and hybrids come in to the marina this week-end.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice report and pics!


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

Bet that was fun


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Any crappie at the marina yet captain?


----------

